# Looking for a new Whole Chicken Slow Cooker recipe



## salubriousbunny (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey there,

I've gotten pretty darn good at making a roast chicken (although skin still not quite as crispy as I'd like), but I'm getting a little bored with it, and right now I've got a fresh whole small chicken in the fridge. 

Normally, I just do a rub with mostly paprika, basil, oregano, salt, pepper, sage and rosemary - I grind it in the mortar and pestle first so it's even. Slice a few onions and lay it underneath, and roast at 300 for the first 30 minutes, then 6 hours or so at 150. Yum! It always turns out, but I'm getting bored.

I'm allergic to gluten and soy, but wondering if anyone has another recipe for me to try?

Thanks!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 17, 2009)

Roast as you do but with parsley thyme and taragon (salt and pepper) and a little white wine. (Moisten herbs with the wine and a little olive oil and spread it on the bird) Sprinkle the wine but don't have a big pool of it. If you don't do wine try white wine vinegar.

Anyway it is simple and very tasty.

You can also do a chicken caciatore with tomato sauce onions and peppers. (works well in a slow cooker)  serve over pasta.


----------



## salubriousbunny (Jul 17, 2009)

*Thanks! (Whole Chicken Slow Cooker recipe)*

Hey that sounds good!  I've actually got 2 mini 4-packs of white wine on hand, just for cooking with. (I love that I learned this trick, so it doesn't go bad if you just need a little.)

I've got a Pinot Grigio and a White Chardonnay. Equally well?

I'll have to see if I have any thyme on hand - that's one plant I forgot to buy this year.  (I think they were out) I have fresh parsley and dried tarragon though. 

And I have fresh (plants) pesto basil, rosemary, and sage. Would sage work for tonight? I know it's pretty strong, but maybe? You're the expert!

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 18, 2009)

sage and garlic are wonderful with chicken


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 18, 2009)

When I saw the subject , I thought you meant in the crockpot type of slow cooker. 
I have cooked a whole chicken in the crockpot , of course the skin would not be crispy  but that didn't matter to me.  I don't eat the skin anyway no matter how it is cooked.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't cook chicken low and slow.  I prefer the crispy skin of a well seasoned bird cooked at high temperatures (425' to 450' F.).  Seasonings to compliment the chicken can include salt, pepper, sage, thyme, rosemary, marjoram, garlic, onion powder, liquid smoke, garahm masalah, curry, and others. 

A great way to cook chicken is to stuff the cavity with globes of garlic, Season with garlic, salt, and pepper, then wrap the bird in raw bacon.  Place the prepared chicken on a bed of cut carrots, bite-sized potatoes, , celery chunks, and mushrooms.  Place in a 425' oven, uncovered, and roast for 12 minutes per pound.  When the timer goes off, use a meat thermometer to check the internal meat temperature in the thickest portion of the breast. Remove the bacon and continue cooking the bird until the internal temperature reads 160' F.  Remove the chicken and let rest for ten minutes before carving.  Use the pan juices to make a gravy for the mushrooms and veggies.

For the gravy, fry the bacon in a sauce pan.  When it's as crispy as you like, remove and chop into bits.  Spoon off 3 tbs. chicken fat from the roasting pan, and place in a sauce pan along with 3 tbs. flour.  Cook over medium heat until the flour just begins to brown.  Add juice from the pan to form a gravy.  If there isn't sufficient juice, add chicken broth or chicken soup base mixed with water.  Whisk the liquid into the roux to make a silk-smooth gravy.  Add the bacon bits and serve over the cooked veggies.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

